# Some with this bottle please



## Jamdam (Jul 23, 2021)

Can anyone help withe type of bottle and approximate age please? I’ve attached a couple of pictures. There are no mold lines, probably a turn mold, bubbles in bottle from top to bottom all are thin and vertically elongated. The base has a very shallow push up. Bottle is 14” tall and has a bit of a lean. Dug obviously with nice iridescence. Thanks for any help


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

more than likely wine bottle that was buried for a long time it has a champaine lip,and a kick-up base.This lip,and base was used on wine,and spirit's at the time even now!


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks for the information. The dig is mixed goods from early 1700’s to present.


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

I've generally heard that profile described as a Hock Wine.

Here is website of a company selling new ones to the trade today: https://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/glass/bottles/wine/hock

And here is a Wikipedia article on history of Hock Wine and origin of the name: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hock_(wine)


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 23, 2021)

YES i believe it's just that it is hock-wine bottle


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

I dug one once in a red amber color. If I recall correctly, it had remains of an embossed lead cork wrapper or seal still adhering to the neck.


----------



## willong (Jul 23, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> There are no mold lines, probably a turn mold, bubbles in bottle from top to bottom all are thin and vertically elongated.


I venture that the vertical elongation, and even the thinning of the bubbles, are artifacts of the glass gather stretching so much when blown into such a tall mold.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Thanks for the information. The dig is mixed goods from early 1700’s to present.




I'd be curious to see the stuff from early 1700's or anything 1870's or older?


----------



## butchndad (Jul 23, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Can anyone help withe type of bottle and approximate age please? I’ve attached a couple of pictures. There are no mold lines, probably a turn mold, bubbles in bottle from top to bottom all are thin and vertically elongated. The base has a very shallow push up. Bottle is 14” tall and has a bit of a lean. Dug obviously with nice iridescence. Thanks for any helpView attachment 227794View attachment 227795


whatever the age or value or type, that is one gorgeous iridescent bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 24, 2021)

These things are really tough to date, they mostly were made in Europe so the age cutoffs for certain bottle-making techniques don't apply like they would in the United States.  You can typically be confident that they fall somewhere into the late 19th century to early 20th century period, but it's very difficult to narrow it down beyond that.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 24, 2021)

willong said:


> I've generally heard that profile described as a Hock Wine.
> 
> Here is website of a company selling new ones to the trade today: https://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/glass/bottles/wine/hock
> 
> And here is a Wikipedia article on history of Hock Wine and origin of the name: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hock_(wine)


Thanks for this info. Exactly what i needed.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 24, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'd be curious to see the stuff from early 1700's or anything 1870's or older?


Have a lot of stuff to go through and just getting started again. You may remember all the mixed stuff I posted before covid. All shallow surface finds. Privies has been identified but now on another property and having trouble getting permission to dig. They do not appear to have been dug yet. Of the stuff I have gone through, this little apple green 3 1/2’ utility or probably ink, hand blown, may be the oldest identifiable whole piece. The paneled 4 3/4” pontil piece is old but not 18th. Century, maybe the smaller one. Also going to post my biggest disappointment in the stuff, a broken sweet teal umbrella.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2021)

How do you know when something is early 1700's or 1700's? how's it differ from 1800's? any tell tale signs?? LEON.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 24, 2021)

For us, it’ll probably be context or association with other identifiable objects in a controlled dig. As most bottles are not easily distinguishable from 1700’s thru early 1800’s, we hope we can dig an associated privy. If we find one with layers of relics only associated with a specific time period, we can attribute the bottles in that mix to same.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 24, 2021)

Should have said “As most bottles manufacture dates are not easily distinguishable from 1700’s thru early 1800’s,”


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 24, 2021)

There are some clues to ageing glass bottle they are the following 

1.the seam line on all victorian age bottles up to 1904 the seam line goes to the base of the bottle to the"bottom" of the lip.

2.Mouth blown bottles were the first type of bottles used before forms came into being.These bottles are little bit out of shape not perfectly round.There are no seam line on these type of bottles.

3. most didn't have a lip at all.They were stright at the bore no lips!

4.If they have a lip it looks out of shape too.They were called applied lips.Applied lip were on bottles on old bottles up to 1850's.A tooled lip is one the used a lip forming tool.They were used untill 1904 time of the first machine made bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 24, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> There are some clues to ageing glass bottle they are the following
> 
> 1.the seam line on all victorian age bottles up to 1904 the seam line goes to the base of the bottle to the"bottom" of the lip.
> *The victorian age extends from 1837 to 1901.  It is a vast exaggeration that the side seam goes to the bottom of the lip on all bottles of the period.  Many of these bottles have no side seam at all (turn mold or "paste" mold).*
> ...


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 26, 2021)

Ditto on hock wine.   Generally speaking second half of 1800s.   They were used for US products as well as European.   Mom has one with a label with a NY town and a Vermont town on it.    

Jim G


----------

